# How to flip head unit on transom mount trolling motor?



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty simple. You will need a 7/16" wrench and a phillip screwdriver.

Open it up with the phillips, you will see a selector switch with the positive and negative leads going to it, along with 3 other wires (this is from the motorguides I have done).

You will need to unscrew the screws holding the steering/throttle arm mount. then you should be able to pull up the arm/switch, you may need to unplug some wires. Then remove the bolt holding the head casing to the shaft and flip the head. Reverse process to put it all back together. Fairly simple I have done a handful of them for friends and no problems yet. 

Remember this is for a motorguide...cant be too different from a minn-kota. If you are worried about connecting wires in the wrong plugs take pictures with your cell phone of the process....that will be very helpful for any process u may feel like you will forget within the 5 minutes it takes to do it.


----------



## abrown0253 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Dispo.

Can anyone verify that this is the same process I'll go through with a Minn Kota? 

Also, will making this change have any effect on the manufacturer warranty?

I appreciate the help


----------



## schiley1 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a Minn kota, It has a screw and nut that goes through the head unit and shaft, just unscrew turn handle around and tighten screw back, 5 mins. very easy


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I've turned the head on several Min Kota Riptides over the years.  You only need a screw driver since the nut is captive.  Remove the screw that holds the head to the shaft, spin the head around, reinsert the screw, and tighten.  Work the screw in with a little care so you don't damage the any of the wires insulation with brute force.  

As far as the warranty is concerned I don't know, I have not discussed it with Min Kota directly.  I had the motherboard go out on one of mine while under warranty.  The licensed shop I brought it to did not say boo about it but they did "fix" the head direction before returning it to me.   That does not mean another shop won't hassle you, keep in mind they don't get paid to fix it if your warranty is voided.  If you are worried about it and something else breaks then spin the head back around before you have it serviced.  I would only not do that if it would be unethical because the failure happened because of the modification.  The only things I could see spinning the head could hurt would be damaging the wires when putting the screw back in, cracking the plastic because you cranked the screw too tight, or if you spun the head several times and and did not reverse the spin direction each time (you would wind up the wires till something bad happened).

Swamp


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

It has no effect on the warranty. In fact, it is designed so you can easily do this. Directions come with the motor.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

like others have said its very easy to flip the motor head but as far as effecting warranty that seems to be a debatable subject as i had one i took in for warranty service due to a damaged clamp that the "authorized" service center threatened me they would not warranty the repair due to the fact that i flipped the head and the damage was a direct result of this mod as the clamps werent designed to to hold the forces of a motor basically going in reverse at full speed  :-/  so from now on before i take my motor in for ANY repair work i simply switch the head back


----------



## abrown0253 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sweet.

I'm feel better not having to worry about doing anything with the wires. If it's that easy, I agree with just switching the head back if I ever need to take it in for service. Thanks for all the feedback


----------

